# New to MK4's- want to buy wheels and tires



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys I just purchased a MK4 GTI I am looking at some new wheels. 
https://wagen-wheels.com/products/Privat_Legende_18-174-32.html

Specifically those right there Privat Legende 18x8.5 front 18x9.5 rears. My fenders are rolled however the front fender liner is rubbing a little bit on turns and in reverse. 

I wanted to know if these wheels will fit and also what are good tire sizes to run.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone please?


----------



## Dr_Evil (Aug 6, 2003)

What are the specs on your current wheels? If we can figure out why they're rubbing, we can figure out if the Privats will work for you.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr_Evil said:


> What are the specs on your current wheels? If we can figure out why they're rubbing, we can figure out if the Privats will work for you.


hi there thanks for the reply

current wheels are OEM r32 aristos with 225/40/18 car is on JOM coilovers also so ride height can be adjusted no problem


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

replied!


----------



## Dr_Evil (Aug 6, 2003)

Those should fit just fine, it looks like the offset that they offer is very close to what the factory rims have. The return policy is pretty dicey at wagen wheels, though, so make sure you have the right thing before you order. No refunds on shipping, and a 25% restocking fee. Worst case scenario, you may need spacers to clear the steering parts if you go really low. Within in inch to 1.5 of stock height, these will do just fine.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr_Evil said:


> Those should fit just fine, it looks like the offset that they offer is very close to what the factory rims have. The return policy is pretty dicey at wagen wheels, though, so make sure you have the right thing before you order. No refunds on shipping, and a 25% restocking fee. Worst case scenario, you may need spacers to clear the steering parts if you go really low. Within in inch to 1.5 of stock height, these will do just fine.


 perfect thanks i already got the wheels and so far i got one pair of 15mm spacers to work with. if need be im gonna get a 12.5 spacer also for a complete set 

also got 215-225/40/18 tires coming this week


----------



## Dr_Evil (Aug 6, 2003)

Sweet! Post some pics when they're on, if you can. A) They're bound to look good, and B) Others like you who have questions about fitting this size will know how they fit. You can be an inspiration to us all


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr_Evil said:


> Sweet! Post some pics when they're on, if you can. A) They're bound to look good, and B) Others like you who have questions about fitting this size will know how they fit. You can be an inspiration to us all


will post pics for sure when i get them on. sadly i am working the next 12 days in a row i still need to fix the thermostat housing on it and then ill go get mounted up. 

will post pics when its done. does anyone know anyone that sells better thermostat housings than those cheap ass plastic ones?


----------



## damnitsri (Jun 4, 2011)

i just bought those wheels and test fitted them...they look like there gonna work. i just got some 215/40's for the rear and 205/40's in the front and will be mounting them today!


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

i ran the same size wheels and prob same offset i had private kups awhile back i ran mine with no spacers..i ran 215/40 and 225/40 falken 512


----------

